# I'm happy for my daughter



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I shared with you that my son in law passed away un expectantly almost 6 years ago. My daughter and granddaughter have been through a lot. 
A few weeks ago she reconnected with a high school friend. I met him when he was just a teen. 
They have been going out and they really seem to like each other. A lot. He also gets along with Rosslyn very well. 

He is coming for dinner tonight!! I'm excited and happy for Meredith. 

He also has a very good career, so that doesn't hurt! LOL! 
I'm hoping and praying that things work out for her, she's a wonderful daughter and mother. 


I hope that he likes my cooking!( that I've been doing since early this morning!)


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe Deborah :wub: This sounds so exciting. A rekindled high school connection. Hoping the best for your daughter and granddaughter. He sounds like a great guy. And I am sure he will love your cooking :wub: You all have a great evening :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That's exciting Debbie. Hope it all goes well at the dinner and I'm sure your food is going to be delicious.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww I'm very happy for your daughter. It sounds like she has been through a lot. I hope everybody has a good time tonight and I'm sure he will love your cooking!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great, hope all goes well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm all giddy just hearing the story. I hope it turns out to be true love. Can I come to dinner too? I just know you are a fabulous cook. You are the only person I know who makes kiffle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, I just feel your excitement. Thanks for letting us join in on the fun! I hope you all have a great time together. How could he not like you!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sure it will be wonderful. Have fun.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, I am so excited for you all. I know that he will love your cooking. I hope you all have a great night!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I hope it goes well. I can't believe it's 6 years already. :huh: She and Rosslyn deserve new happiness in her life. Hey we haven't seen pix of her in a long time. :angry: Hope all went well. Keep us posted. Hope love is in the air and truly believe, what's meant to be, will be. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It must be serious! I mean bringing the boyfriend home to meet the parents on Super Bowl Sunday! :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting: Waiting for Mom's approval rating!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We had a very nice visit with my daughter and her friend(maybe boyfriend) he's very nice and sweet, and my daughter seemed really happy. It was great to see her like that. 
He must of liked my cooking, as he ate everything and thanked us several times for inviting him to dinner. 
He likes all sports AND dogs, so if Den wasn't talking about sports to him, I was asking him about his dogs!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad the dinner went well, it will be interesting to see what takes place next


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How exciting! Can't wait to hear the full story.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How nice. Doesn't it make us so blessed to see our children happy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's so sweet. I hope things work out for her. She deserves some happiness.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> We had a very nice visit with my daughter and her friend(maybe boyfriend) he's very nice and sweet, and my daughter seemed really happy. It was great to see her like that.
> He must of liked my cooking, as he ate everything and thanked us several times for inviting him to dinner.
> He likes all sports AND dogs, so if Den wasn't talking about sports to him, I was asking him about his dogs!


Likes your cooking, dogs and makes her happy... sounds promising...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Deb and glad to see that the Dinner worked out so well. It will be interesting to see what happens from here on??


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Deb, that is so sweet!!! I hear so much of such relationships and they usually work!! The sweetest thing for me is one of my patients lost his wife several years ago and came in an told me he was dating again. I was so excited for him and as well for your daughter. Praying all goes well tonight!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds like a nice evening....and even likes dogs. : )


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh,
I am so happy for you and your daughter. Crossing everything I have that things go well.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Deborah, I am so happy for your daughter too. This just brings tears to my eyes, partly for her loss, and also for her happiness now. I hope it all works out and don't burn the rolls, lol. Hugs


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Deborah, this is a great story, which I hope has a very happy ending!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear this. Who wouldn't like your cooking? You could have your own cooking show!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope it goes well!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So far so good! They've been seeing each other on a regular basis now. I haven't seen Meredith this happy in a long while!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this....I am so happy for your daughter!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> So far so good! They've been seeing each other on a regular basis now. I haven't seen Meredith this happy in a long while!


It's sounds as though Meredith has found a gem ... her boyfriend sounds like a keeper. :wub:

I am so happy for your daughter ... this sounds like a continuing and wonderful love story.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> So far so good! They've been seeing each other on a regular basis now. I haven't seen Meredith this happy in a long while!


I know how happy this has made you!! :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes!
Keep us posted on the relationship.:chili::chili:


----------

